# My uncle needs a new copy of Cod



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, my mom just wrecked my uncles copy of Cod. She was cleaning and she picked the Xbox up sideways while it was playing, and it made a really weird noise. Sounded like it was grinding something up.

Now he has to get a new copy because it made a big scratch around the edge.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh noes. Smack your momma.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Oh noes. Smack your momma.


He couldn't get online anyway, so it didn't really matter.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

CoD? I think you can get that pretty cheap online.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> CoD? I think you can get that pretty cheap online.


CoD: Mod 2

You sure?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Just print out multiple copies if he needs more than one.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Just print out multiple copies if he needs more than one.


He needs a new copy of:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. You said "Cod", so I assumed you were talking about the fish. Next time, either spell your acronyms correctly (as in "CoD:MW2"), or just spell out the whole name. ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 21, 2010)

...

Go to Gamestop?

That's why my parents don't touch the consoles.:L They might break it.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell would a cod be doing in a Xbox?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are weird people out there. :L


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would it fit exactly? xD (Well, unless you shredded it in a blender and poured some in.... But uh..)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoD=/=CoD:MW2


----------



## Horus (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Just print out multiple copies if he needs more than one.


HahahaSHUTTHE*censored.3.0*UP


----------



## Pear (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Go to Gamestop?
> 
> That's why my parents don't touch the consoles.:L They might break it.


Good thinking. The one time my mom touches the Wii, she drops it and we need to send it in for repairs. Needless to say, I haven't let her near my Xbox. XD


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Why would my uncle need a new copy of fish? That doesn't make sense.

Plus, I clearly stated about the Xbox, so there's another problem with your post.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you were talking about Call of Duty. I was trying to get the point across that you should either learn to use acronyms correctly, or just spell out the whole title. And there's a difference between CoD and CoD:MW2, you know.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

I c/p that off of facebook. Most people at my school aren't smart enough to know that cod is a fish too.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you care, you don't play the damn game anyway.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Just print out multiple copies if he needs more than one.


LOL! That just made my day.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may not play Call of Duty, but there is one game that I'm always playing, and I play it particularly well; it's called "grammar". ;D


----------



## //RUN.exe (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the high score

>:3


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice capitalization and punctuation you got there.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, most people I know would just say: "So?"

But no, not you Tye. :|


----------



## //RUN.exe (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obv i'm cheating


----------



## Pear (Apr 21, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf hax.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2010)

Same thing happened to me, if your local gamestop is cool than they may give a full refund or half. I got half.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 21, 2010)

Your mother is a real piece of work. She picks up a machine while it is on without and consultant of your uncle....


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Your mother is a real piece of work. She picks up a machine while it is on without and consultant of your uncle....


Plus she licks people and twists their arms.
Cool mom.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 21, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes which is also what I based my assumption on.


----------



## Zachary (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. Epic Fail!


----------

